# Rhizotonic ?



## chris1974 (Aug 13, 2009)

I just trans panted my clones that in 2''in rockwool into 6''in grodan's !
the roots are healthy and and plentiful, but I have heard that this rhizotonic is a very powerful root stimulant !  I was just wondering if anyone else has an opinion about this stuff ?
                                                               :confused2:


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 13, 2009)

yep good stuff, crack on and use as per instructions on the pack.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 13, 2009)

The writing is kinda smeared but it looks like it say's 15ml / 1 us Gallon 
doe's that sound right ?


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 13, 2009)

I use liters, but that does soumd rite, its not a feed as such so its hard to overdo it, so crack on mate


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Stevetosh, I just mixed some up and sprayed em down !


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 14, 2009)

Dont think its a spray, you add it to the feed, as a boost/tonic, unless it says to spray, itr wont hurt I dont think Chris but I'm sure its not a spray/foliar feed that is. IMHO


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 15, 2009)

I think rhizotonic is kelp and seaweed. They just fancy package it and charge a fortune. Kelp and seaweed are supposed to do the same thing and can be fed in the soil or as a foliar feed.  I use kelp all of the time and it really seems to work great. I put it in my aero cloner for faster rooting. I mix it with my nutes and I foliar feed with it.


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 15, 2009)

If that is the case seasol is significantly cheaper; but I'd surprised if that's all it is.


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 15, 2009)

I went to my hydro store today and looked at the label for rhizotonic and it says it is made from marine plants and algae. It was 65 dollars a qt. Age old organics kelp is 12.95 a qt.  I admit I haven't tried rhizotonic. Maybe there is more to it but I doubt it. If anyone has tried both I would be interested in any test results.


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm no penny pincher, and when it comes to MJ growing, the time it takes to get a crop to turn around, 8 weeks or so to flower and whatever veg time you use I see money spent on proven quality products such Riz money well spent, and as others have said I dare you could makle your own, same as all NPK, but ask yourself is it worth the risk to save a few $$, IMHO it is not.


----------



## Bedazzler (Nov 26, 2009)

I swear by Rhizotonic. I struggled with cloning until I bought rhizo. My success rate shot up with it. I use it as a foliar spray on my clones.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 27, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I went to my hydro store today and looked at the label for rhizotonic and it says it is made from marine plants and algae. It was 65 dollars a qt. Age old organics kelp is 12.95 a qt.  I admit I haven't tried rhizotonic. Maybe there is more to it but I doubt it. If anyone has tried both I would be interested in any test results.



$65 a qt?  For 'marine plants and algae'? :holysheep: 

This sounds so much like the re-labeled and re-packaged molasses that sells in the hydro shops for $16-20/qt and is ~$1.75/16oz in the grocery store.:hubba: 

There is a lot of $$$$$ to be made from peoples lack of experience/knowledge and neat labels and slick copy.

Do your research and spend wisely.

DD


----------

